

What Happens To Twitter And Other IPOs If The Government Shuts Down - ankitoberoi
http://www.businessinsider.in/Heres-What-Happens-To-Twitter-And-Other-IPOs-If-The-Government-Shuts-Down/articleshow/23321943.cms

======
vinceguidry
What stupidity. Nobody expects the government to shut down forever.

